# Now here's a 2000 lbs lumberjack.



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I saw this ad in our local Kijiji and thought some you woodcarvers might get kick out it,I'm not a woodcarver so I don't know how long it would take from start to finish to carve something like that
Here's the description:
Olde Grand Trunk is a 2000 Lbs White Pine Log carved into a Lumberjack . Features a Double Bit Axe , Heavy Logging Boots , and a Possibles Bag with Hand Carved Maple Leafs . Very nice piece of Canadiana for your Home , Business or Cottage .










http://peterborough.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-power-tools-Wood-Carving-W0QQAdIdZ520549451


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

3000 bucks Canadian… Hmmm, how much is that in *REAL *money? LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd say it would take at least 40 hrs to carve that baby


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Man, that's nice.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

40 hours or so just to carve it? wow,also it would take a while to find and prep the wood.
@joe,$3000 Canadian money is not far off from the US$,something like $2700 USD or about, but I'm not sure if that statue is worth that much.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

That's one hairy lumberjack


----------

